# Coyote Shot Patterns



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I patterned some coyote ammo, today and was pleasantly surprised.

Dead Coyote Ts:
44 pellets @ 50 yards.
Pattern 24" wide & 21" tall.
8" above center...or 8" above the target dot.

42 pellets @ 40 yards.
Pattern 24" wide & 21" tall.
10" above center.

Remington HD in BBs:
64 pellets @ 40 yards.
Pattern 28" wide & 22" tall.
10" above center.
The above patterns will be used for coyotes.

This ammo/pattern may be used for turkeys. I want to pattern some #5s, before I make a decision on what I'll actually use for turkeys. This pattern sounds good, but wasn't as impressive to me, in shot density, for turkeys.
#4 Hevi-Shot:
296 pellets @ 40 yards.
Pattern 30" wide & 33" tall.
6" above center.

How do your patterns compare to these...for coyotes and turkeys? 
Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Patterns mean something for turkeys. Thats a given. Now, hang up a piece of plywood and check what the penatration is. Thats what you need for coyotes. They are one hard critter to knock down. Your not shooting feathers, (head shot). Your shooting fur, hide then meat in order to get to the vitals,(heart, lungs, spine). 

#4 buffered buckshot out of my old model 1100, 3inch is a easy 60 yard gun. Turkeys are turkeys but coyotes well, there just a whole different ball game.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Skippy said:


> Turkeys are turkeys but coyotes well, there just a whole different ball game.


Skippy,
I agree 100%. Coyotes will take a serious amount of abuse and seem to walk away untouched. I hit this small male 3x, while he was running towards a wooded area. Each shot knocked him down, but he kept getting back up and running...and he made it to the woods.  I found him laying just inside the treeline. Tough critters...very tough.










I keep my shots inside 50 yards, with my shotgun. It may be deadly further than that, but I have a .25-06 sitting next to me, on a bi-pod that will pick off any coyotes that think they're out of range. 

Bowhunter57


----------

